# Single Round: Aleko's Cavatina. Ghiarov,Shtokolov



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

When the first 3 notes came on I thought I was in Verdiland.
This aria is an example for me of the difference between a beautiful sound of a voice as opposed to a lesser appealing sound but a stronger emotional involvement to the text which touched me more. 
Being that I am one of those who happens to prefer a touching delivery to one that produces a prettier sound but lesser in depth, I find myself choosing Shtokolov over the excellent Ghiaurov rendering.
Both were excellent.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I couldn't see first video, so there is another one for those who have the same problem.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

It was impossible to choose between two excellent performances. Schtokolov uses less external effects in his playing with voice than Ghiaurov. But I can't say the latter trespasses them or I liked him less.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Without knowing the piece at all, can one decide one is more “authentic” than the other? For this is what I’m doing here. Devastating.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> Without knowing the piece at all, can one decide one is more “authentic” than the other? For this is one I’m doing here. Devastating.


Being a true lover of Russian opera, I immediately plugged in to this music which really grabbed a hold of me.
I played those arias back and forth at least 6 times, listening to different spots to see how each handled certain sections.
I found it easy because the music spoke to me. I would never have been able to do it with any Wagnerian arias that I was not familiar with. The German language doesn't speak to me.
(Ghiaurov's wife is Mirella Freni and I always enjoyed his performances.)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I couldn't see first video, so there is another one for those who have the same problem.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> Without knowing the piece at all, can one decide one is more “authentic” than the other? For this is one I’m doing here. Devastating.


Forget "authentic" my friend and go with your gut instead. It never let's me down.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know Aleko at all, but I'm beginning to think I should if this gorgeous arias is anything to go by.

Not having heard it before, it's very difficult to choose between two such excellent renditions, but I think I'm going to go for Shtokolov, who seemed just a tad more involved.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

It's my attempt of translation of lyrics by Alexander Pushkin. I beg your pardon, I don't know English romantic poetry. It's there would be possible to find some words for more adequate translation. 
All the tribe is sleeping. The moon above them is shining by midnight beauty. And why my poor heart is trembling? What kind of sorrow does consume me? 
I spend my nomadic days careless, without regrets. I'm free as they are, after I bursted fetters of enlightenment. I lived renouncing authority of the insidious and blind destiny. But how do the passions play, my God, with my obeying soul! 
Zemfira! How she loved! 
How tenderly leaning to me she spent nights in deserted silence! How often she could dispel my pensiveness in a minute with her nice babble and entrancing kisses! 
I remember her full of passion whispering me then: I love you! I'm at your mercy! I'm yours, Aleko, forever! And I forgot about everything then, when I was harking her and kissing madly her charming eyes, and her strands and plaits, which were darker than night. Zemfira's lips!.. And she looked at my eyes, full of passion and bliss. And what is going now? Zemfira is unfaithful! My Zemfira has grown cool.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Shtokolov is fantastic! So Russian sounding from word one, glorious voice and immersed in what he's saying every inch of the way. My only criticism is that his angst has, for me, a self-pitying quality that although it is right for the character, none-the-less subtracts a touch from the grandeur of the huge emotions being revealed.

This is one of Ghiaurov's all time greatest recordings! The marriage of composer, character and performer in his youthful prime - possessor in his youth of arguably the greatest bass voice in history - have always been for me one of the most compelling renditions of anything on record. After the deeply ruminative opening, when that voice launches into the melody I am absolutely swept away.

Ghiaurov was not destined to hold on to that sound as long as his craggier voiced peers held on to theirs. But when it was there and when his imagination and emotions were fully engaged, he was something else!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm late to this but glad I've caught up. What a poetic and poignant aria this is! Tchaikovsky's influence on Rachmaninoff at this early stage of the latter's career is very clear. I can't fault either of these performances, but as much as I admire Shtokolov - so happy to have discovered him several years ago - the sheer, lyrical beauty of Ghiaurov's singing wins me over, especially in the beautifully controlled quiet moments. ScottK must be right in calling this one of his finest recordings.


----------

